# Edge Magazine: 100 Best Games to Play Today



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's an abridged list of Edge Magazine's 100 greatest games to play today.

I think it's a pretty good list and reading it is a great nostalgia trip. The top 5 is pretty much the same as mine would be.

e2a - actually though, I guess it shouldn't be a nostalgia trip if it's the best games to play today. Maybe it should be the best games to recommend to someone to play today if they hadn't played them. If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Final (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice list.

Almost makes me want to ebay an N64


----------



## kabbes (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my copy yesterday -- this top 100 was an interesting slant on the same old "best 100 games" list.

Shadow of the Colossus should have been higher though.  And Half-Life 2 would have been my #1 instead of OoT.


----------



## Final (Mar 10, 2009)

edit


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

No Everquest


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 10, 2009)

it's very nintendo heavy


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 10, 2009)

Some gaping holes in the list as always from Edge. No command and conquer/dune games - infact hardly any RTS title at all.

As IS said above very Nintendo heavy but no suprise there really.

And where's wipeout, tekken, civ, mario kart etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2009)

Res 4 makes it into the top 10?? Hahahah! Dear god no.

That list makes for interesting if somewhat contentious reading!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Some gaping holes in the list as always from Edge. No command and conquer/dune games - infact hardly any RTS title at all.
> 
> As IS said above very Nintendo heavy but no suprise there really.
> 
> And where's wipeout, tekken, civ, mario kart etc



No MK is a joke....but yeah Edge, as much as I love the mag (been reading since issue 0) is a bit of a Ninty fanboi...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 10, 2009)

I picked up a copy of Edge in WHS the other day and had a leaf through it...jesus, what a bunch of self-important toss! Terrible writing, all incredibly serious-sounding with no real analysis at all. Used to really enjoy it, now it just reads like pretentious rubbish.

Plus, Mario 64 is _way_ better than OOT...


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2009)

I hate the way Wind Waker always comes up near the top. I spent 2 hours playing this last night then unplugged it from the wall before realising I hadnt saved it. Fucking shit game


----------



## Final (Mar 10, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> And where's wipeout, tekken, civ, mario kart etc



Would anyone choose to play tekken over SF IV?  (or even SF II)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I picked up a copy of Edge in WHS the other day and had a leaf through it...jesus, what a bunch of self-important toss! Terrible writing, all incredibly serious-sounding with no real analysis at all. Used to really enjoy it, now it just reads like pretentious rubbish.
> 
> Plus, Mario 64 is _way_ better than OOT...



Haha it's always been that way, which is why I like it!


----------



## XR75 (Mar 10, 2009)

Same old shit with these kind of lists.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Res 4 makes it into the top 10?? Hahahah! Dear god no.
> 
> That list makes for interesting if somewhat contentious reading!



You're still wrong about Resi 4, weirdo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2009)

No way man, anyone that likes Resi games are Nazis. FACT!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of my favourite games feature there, but I maintain that Morrowind was and is a better game than Oblivion.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 10, 2009)

Edge is so far up it's own arse, it's writing is po faced pseudo prose without a hint of self awareness, it's got no sense of humour either.

A mag written by smug cunts for smug cunts.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Edge is so far up it's own arse, it's writing is po faced pseudo prose without a hint of self awareness, it's got no sense of humour either.
> 
> A mag written by smug cunts for smug cunts.



It gets worse as time goes on too.


----------



## Addy (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *revol68* 

 
_Edge is so far up it's own arse, it's writing is po faced pseudo prose without a hint of self awareness, it's got no sense of humour either._

_A mag written by smug cunts for smug cunts._



fen_boy said:


> It gets worse as time goes on too.


 
Both of the above quotes.

Would you like to detract your earlier post of...



> Originally Posted by fen_boy
> Edge Magazine: 100 Best Games to Play Today
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Edge readers need to have their fingers cut off to stop them buying and reading their crap, and buying and playing their recomendations.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I hate the way Wind Waker always comes up near the top. I spent 2 hours playing this last night then unplugged it from the wall before realising I hadnt saved it. Fucking shit game



Wind Waker is one of the most boring games I've ever played. I gave up. All that to-ing and fro-ing on the high seas was a fucking waste of time. Don't see how they can slate the wolf sections of Twlight Princess and not the sailing parts of Wind Waker.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Addy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revol68*
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see why I should, neither post contradicts the other.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 11, 2009)

No Elite.

Some list.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a shit list.

FACT.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2009)

stupid kid said:


> Wind Waker is one of the most boring games I've ever played. I gave up. All that to-ing and fro-ing on the high seas was a fucking waste of time. Don't see how they can slate the wolf sections of Twlight Princess and not the sailing parts of Wind Waker.



Dead on. I would make a spliff or something while travelling across the sea, its a fucking massive waste of time. Ruined it for me. I'm about 2/3 of the way through it but have moved onto Splinter Cell Chaos Theory now cos I cant be arsed with it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice to see Resi 4 in the top5. Its amazing. I just completed it for the 4th time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2009)

Another mad gamer...


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2009)

Wind Waker sailing was cool IMO, there was loads to be discovered in the sea that were great little challenges. 

All you had to do was defeat the octopus thingy and you get the warp wind thing.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 16, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Wind Waker sailing was cool IMO, there was loads to be discovered in the sea that were great little challenges.
> 
> All you had to do was defeat the octopus thingy and you get the warp wind thing.



Still have to do loads of pointless sailing and all you ever found were rupees. What made it worse was having to change the wind direction any time you wanted to sail somewhere


----------

